# My new rescue won't poop (or eat!!)



## kohman (Mar 4, 2012)

My boyfriend and I adoped a rescue dog (Logan -- lab/hound/sheppard(?) mix) a week ago. They think he is about 3 years old, we'll find out Tuesday when we go to the vet. I guess I should start by saying that Logan comes from an abusive/neglected situation. The rescue group said when they found him he was skin and bones, and he is pretty skittish, although seems to be warming up fairly quickly. He seems like he'll be a very good dog once he realizes that we're going to love him and not hurt him!

It has already been a LONG week for this dog. We got him on Saturday, and by Monday he he had slipped out of our house and into nearby woods. Luckily he was in the woods behind an apartment complex, so there was constant sightings, and, after putting ground beef in the same place in the woods for 3 days, we were able to trap him and bring him home on Friday.

He is having issues with pooping and eating. When we first picked him up Saturday, he wasn't really eating unless I put some wet food or an egg in there, and even then not as much as he should. He also didn't poop until Monday morning. 

Since we rescued him from the woods Friday, his food intake is even less, and he still hasn't pooped again! I'm not _too_ concerned about the pooping, since it took him a while when we first got him, but I am concerned about the eating, mostly since he is also on heartwork medication, which should be eaten with food.

He does have a vet appointment on Tuesday, but I'm just a bit paranoid, so I thought someone might have some insight before then!


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

Stress can mess with dogs' eating and elimination. However, he was gone for 3 days and you don't know what he ate. I'm worried about an obstruction. Is he otherwise okay? Drinking, peeing, etc? Is he laying funny like his stomach might hurt him? If you can, push for an appt Monday and if his behavior gets lethargic or he starts vomiting or stop drinking, take him to an emergency vet.


----------



## kohman (Mar 4, 2012)

He is okay otherwise -- he's drinking and peeing at least twice everytime we walk. Not laying funny at all, and seems like he's *starting* to get used to us. He has dry heaved a bit, but from what I've read, that can be from taking the heartworm meds and not eating. I spoke with the woman who fostered him, and she said that he acted the same way when she first got him.


----------



## Sasha1/2 (Dec 22, 2011)

If he wants ground meat and eggs to get him eating -- and if you don't mind "spoiling" him into preferring a homemade diet -- then give it to him. Real meat is actually healthier for him than kibble and will get him into good condition quicker. Your vet will give you good ideas about any health concerns. Has he been dewormed since being in the forest?


----------



## luvmyfurballs (Mar 5, 2012)

Give him some boiled chicken and rice to get him eating. He is one stressed dog, but it will get better when he sees that you love him. I have a rescue-I was her third home!! She gave me a run for my money but I wouldn't trade her for the world, she's my baby girl!!


----------

